# Hopefully 1st class on Saturday



## kitkatninja (Jul 17, 2017)

Well after quite a few years of various styles of karate (Japanese, Korean, British - yes there are a couple of English styles of karate derived from Kyokushin and Shotokan, eg Ishin Ryu, Ni-Sen, etc), kickboxing, as well as a few other arts that I didn't get on with, I've decided to try out Jujutsu; in particular Aiki-Jujutsu.

Not sure if I'll like it or not (or what to expect), but I am going with an open mind...

Does anyone here have experience with this art?  Can you describe it?  What did you do in it?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> English styles of karate



Are you trying to upset the Celts by any chance?


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 17, 2017)

Haha [emoji5]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2017)

Have fun anyway and let us know how you found it.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 18, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Have fun anyway and let us know how you found it.


Will do mate [emoji5][emoji106]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 18, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> ... I've decided to try out Jujutsu; in particular Aiki-Jujutsu.
> ... Does anyone here have experience with this art? Can you describe it? What did you do in it?


  Jujutsu and Aiki-jujutsu are not an art exactly, they are descriptive phrases. Jujutsu refers to Japanese based grappling arts. Aiki-jujutsu refers to those Japanese based grappling arts that employ harmonizing with your opponent's body tension and movement in order to control their center of balance. (nutshell descriptions there) There are a great many different schools of both in the UK, and they range the gamut from really good to totally bogus. The really good ones can be eerily effective! The totally bogus ones tend to be quite cult-like. Hope you've discovered a good one!

  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 18, 2017)

Cool, will do..  I do hope that this will be better than my experience with Judo and Ninpo...  Did a few weeks of them both but didn't enjoy it...


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> Cool, will do..  I do hope that this will be better than my experience with Judo and Ninpo...  Did a few weeks of them both but didn't enjoy it...



What are you hoping for?


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 19, 2017)

drop bear said:


> What are you hoping for?



To increase my skill set...  I'm finding that are alot of movements in forms/kata/hyung that are locks, throws, holds, etc...


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> To increase my skill set...  I'm finding that are alot of movements in forms/kata/hyung that are locks, throws, holds, etc...



You want to explore what appears to be locks and throws from the sysems you allready do?


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 19, 2017)

drop bear said:


> You want to explore what appears to be locks and throws from the sysems you allready do?



I want to increase my skill set to augment what is being taught in the system that I do.  Yes, we're taught some locks, throws, etc...  But it's like everything else, there are different levels and depths of learning.  Eg you can study maths in elementary/primary school, then high school/secondary school, then college and university (then there are levels within that)... 

Whether or not I'll enjoy it is a different question, but I'm giving it a go


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> I want to increase my skill set to augment what is being taught in the system that I do.  Yes, we're taught some locks, throws, etc...  But it's like everything else, there are different levels and depths of learning.  Eg you can study maths in elementary/primary school, then high school/secondary school, then college and university (then there are levels within that)...
> 
> Whether or not I'll enjoy it is a different question, but I'm giving it a go



I was thinking mabye a philipino system. It wont be the same locks. But I think you will run across similar concepts.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 19, 2017)

drop bear said:


> was thinking mabye a philipino system. It wont be the same locks. But I think you will run across similar concepts



I've looked, there's no local Kali class that I can get to (I work two jobs), besides it's a combination of JKD with Kali, didn't really enjoy JKD...  But that may have been the association that I tried...


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> I've looked, there's no local Kali class that I can get to (I work two jobs), besides it's a combination of JKD with Kali, didn't really enjoy JKD...  But that may have been the association that I tried...



Damn you high maintenance.

Ok. What do you like and not like about martial arts?


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe it's a bit unfair of me to say I didn't enjoy JKD, Judo and Ninpo...  It's more the associations implementation of the art that I tried out; the initial contact, teaching styles, etc...

What I like and not like about the martial arts has changed over the years...


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> Maybe it's a bit unfair of me to say I didn't enjoy JKD, Judo and Ninpo...  It's more the associations implementation of the art that I tried out; the initial contact, teaching styles, etc...
> 
> What I like and not like about the martial arts has changed over the years...



Be as unfair as you want. It is your journey you can do martial arts for whatever reason you like. I did martial arts for all sorts of gumby reasons.

But if you know what you want. You will hopefully make a better choice.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 19, 2017)

haha, everyone's journey is different, that's for sure...

Started about 19 years go, my main goals was competitions and to achieve my black belt...  Now a days it's more for health reasons, self-defence and a deeper understanding about the arts (inc history, development of them, etc) - regardless of whether I do them or not... 

What arts do you/have you done?


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> haha, everyone's journey is different, that's for sure...
> 
> Started about 19 years go, my main goals was competitions and to achieve my black belt...  Now a days it's more for health reasons, self-defence and a deeper understanding about the arts (inc history, development of them, etc) - regardless of whether I do them or not...
> 
> What arts do you/have you done?



bits and pieces of almost everything.

Judo, jujitsu, kung fu, zen do kai, boxing, muay thai, MMA, Capoeira, RSBD.

I did some proffessional wrestling for a bit. But never did a show.

I was mostly looking for a reality self defence style. And settled on MMA. Mostly because the stuff actually worked.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 19, 2017)

drop bear said:


> bits and pieces of almost everything.
> 
> Judo, jujitsu, kung fu, zen do kai, boxing, muay thai, MMA, Capoeira, RSBD.
> 
> ...



Sweet, that's awesome mate


----------



## Martial D (Jul 19, 2017)

drop bear said:


> bits and pieces of almost everything.
> 
> Judo, jujitsu, kung fu, zen do kai, boxing, muay thai, MMA, Capoeira, RSBD.
> 
> ...


Looks like we have similar backgrounds. Scratch rbsd and zen do off that list and add Arnis and Savat and that's me.

Edit - minus the pro wrestling bit, but I wanted to do that when I was a kid


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 19, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Looks like we have similar backgrounds. Scratch rbsd and zen do off that list and add Arnis and Savat and that's me.
> 
> Edit - minus the pro wrestling bit, but I wanted to do that when I was a kid


I liked pro wrestling.  Then I hit puberty.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I liked pro wrestling.  Then I hit puberty.



Have you trained it?


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 19, 2017)

Growing up, my brothers, cousins, and I would do all the WWF moves on each other - camel clutch (my favorite), pile driver, clotheslines, atomic drop, superfly snuka off the back of the couch.  Pretty much all of it.  There were a few cousins that were small enough to gorilla press and drop.

Does that count?  If yes, I've trained it. If no, I disagree 

In all seriousness, I respect the hell out of pro wrestlers' skills.  I just stopped watching it around 11 years old.  I was far more pissed when I found out pro wrestling was fake than when I found out about Santa Claus.  Like 100x more pissed.


----------



## Sojobo (Jul 20, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> I want to increase my skill set to augment what is being taught in the system that I do.  Yes, we're taught some locks, throws, etc...  But it's like everything else, there are different levels and depths of learning.  Eg you can study maths in elementary/primary school, then high school/secondary school, then college and university (then there are levels within that)...
> 
> Whether or not I'll enjoy it is a different question, but I'm giving it a go


To each their own of course, but I'm not entirely sure that your approach / mind-set is going to allow you to fully appreciate what you are about to start training in.

If you train something purely for the purpose of enhancing / deepening your understanding of another system - there is a risk you will view the new system through the prism of your existing!

You potentially risk doing both styles (and yourself) a disservice.

Just maybe something to have in the back of your mind.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 20, 2017)

Sojobo said:


> ...Just maybe something to have in the back of your mind.



Thanks mate   That's something that I was made aware of years ago...  With every art/style that I've tried and/or stuck with, I approached it with basically an open mind and not comparing it to another art...  Cause if I didn't I would be continuously comparing it and there was more of a reluctance to learn


----------



## drop bear (Jul 20, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Growing up, my brothers, cousins, and I would do all the WWF moves on each other - camel clutch (my favorite), pile driver, clotheslines, atomic drop, superfly snuka off the back of the couch.  Pretty much all of it.  There were a few cousins that were small enough to gorilla press and drop.
> 
> Does that count?  If yes, I've trained it. If no, I disagree
> 
> In all seriousness, I respect the hell out of pro wrestlers' skills.  I just stopped watching it around 11 years old.  I was far more pissed when I found out pro wrestling was fake than when I found out about Santa Claus.  Like 100x more pissed.



If you ever get a chance to train it. Do so. It is a really interesting insight in to how pro wrestling is actually done.

It would be a bit like doing a stunt course I imagine.


----------

